
SpaceX Falcon 9 Lander (game) - AaronO
https://scratch.mit.edu/projects/76866912/
======
scrumper
Extremely very not easy. And also small, Flash-based, ugly to look at, and
frustrating. But it's certainly addictive.

------
namlem
47 tries and I got it to land once, clearly through luck.

